# Y u no develop for Droid 2?



## gammaxgoblin (Jun 12, 2011)

I c all kinds of new roms popping up for the dx......y is there no d2 love save apex and cm7 (which I am/ very thankful for!)?

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## jakebites (Aug 27, 2011)

Y u no make one for us?


----------



## gammaxgoblin (Jun 12, 2011)

Me no good coder, me no want people phone go boom

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## zibrah3ed (Jun 17, 2011)

Far less people bought the D2. Simple as that.


----------



## Jester (Jun 28, 2011)

Be thankful for what has been given us here. These folks have done a fine job keeping us with improved devices and they put a lot of sweat equity into it.


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

I remember jake made a flashable zip for the old droid x roms so they could run on our phones, if you ask him nicely I'm sure he would do it for us with the new base everyones using (if its possible), also I'm happy with what we have as well, were lucky, have you ever looked for an lg optimus s rom?


----------



## gammaxgoblin (Jun 12, 2011)

I really wish I knew how to make roms, i may start trying to educate myself on porting dx roms to the d2, they are soooo similiar....I am thankful for what I have but also am wishing some "donations" for apps i bought would get a little more d2 action. thank you to the devs for all they do!!!!!


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

Y u no post in right section?
thread moved


----------



## Gasai Yuno (Jul 25, 2011)

Why do you keep mentioning my name? ;_;


----------



## aceoyame (Jun 23, 2011)

Because all the dev'ing is happening elsewhere. If you were good you could take any rom and port it, especially since the devices share 99% of the stuff. But instead you'll sit and complain.


----------



## ldopa (Jul 21, 2011)

How could anyone say that the d2 hasn't gotten any love now or ever? I am so grateful for all the devs have done to make my phone a force to be reckoned with. You can't be serious.


----------



## UrbanBounca (Aug 9, 2011)

aceoyame said:


> Because all the dev'ing is happening elsewhere. If you were good you could take any rom and port it, especially since the devices share 99% of the stuff. But instead you'll sit and complain.


Where do I start? I'll give it a try.

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## bassaholic (Aug 27, 2011)

UrbanBounca said:


> Where do I start? I'll give it a try.
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


http://www.droidxforums.com/forum/hacking-help/36397-i-want-make-rom-but-dont-know-how.html


----------



## UrbanBounca (Aug 9, 2011)

bassaholic said:


> http://www.droidxforums.com/forum/hacking-help/36397-i-want-make-rom-but-dont-know-how.html


Is porting a ROM the same as building one? I don't want to build, just port.

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## gammaxgoblin (Jun 12, 2011)

1 nobody said it didn't get any love....words have specific meanings and it seems to be in style to over react to misconstrued statements
2 if I could develop, I would
3 I said in every statement....thanks for what devs do for the d2
4 why is it that people think its valiant to defend all devs and any little statement results in a flame?...I'm just saying what u r thinking anyway
5 RELAX.....

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------

